# Does shoe goo really work?



## siclmn (Feb 7, 2004)

Or is it just another worthless product that might seem to work but really can't. I have a gaping hole in one of my tires with a thick boot under it. I just want to fill the hole with something. If shoe goo was a vulcanizing rubber that would be something for it would become part of the rubber tire. Anyway I guess I will just try it unless one of you can talk me out of it.


----------



## TiCruiser (Feb 21, 2009)

It has worked for me. Make sure the area is cleaned well before applying. Might want to put that tire on the rear if the hole is large and questionable.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Good reports*



siclmn said:


> Or is it just another worthless product that might seem to work but really can't. I have a gaping hole in one of my tires with a thick boot under it. I just want to fill the hole with something. If shoe goo was a vulcanizing rubber that would be something for it would become part of the rubber tire. Anyway I guess I will just try it unless one of you can talk me out of it.


Not a user but lots of people here report good results. If your tire is bulged, nothing will prevent rapid wear at the bulge point.


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

I've had excellent luck with Goop.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Shoe Goo is a good product. I'll be honest here & say I haven't tried it for your intended use, but others have done it successfully. I keep a tube in my tool box because it can be used for so many things. I have my computed sensor glued to the fork and my mirror glued to my helmet with it. I've patched seats with it, glued rubber heel thingies to the bottom of cycling shoes & glued in my bar ends in with it. I've used it to glue down bar tape and patch my under saddle wedge bag.

One of the nice things about is it can rather easily be removed without damaging paint. I just dribble a little Goo Gone onto the glued joint with a Qtip, then let it sit for awhile. It will soften up enough so that you can work it off with your fingers. When the piece has been removed wet a rag with Goo Gone, let it sit for a few minutes, then wipe it off. Anything remaining can be scraped off with a fingernail & rubbing a little more with the Goo Gone soaked rag.

A couple of negative comments about it: it's very thick & is kinda messy to work with. Depending on the size of the object to be glued I usually use a tooth pick. If a large object I'll try to apply it right from the tube, then spread it around with a small piece of wood. The second thing is it's slow drying. In order to get the best adhesion you should clamp it & let it dry over night.

It's cheap & IMO/IME good stuff.


----------



## dombey19 (Oct 2, 2008)

I certainly kept one pair of favorite shoes in the game for additional years by building up the soles when they wore down. I strongly endorse it.


----------



## BikeRider (Aug 5, 2003)

I've used it to fill small holes in my tires. Just make sure you don't put too much on or you will be feeling a bump every time the tire goes round.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

Shoes, sandals, wetsuits and other rubbery items have been repaired by this stuff since the 80's with me! There is a reason it has been a round so long.


----------



## fatstratblond (Sep 3, 2009)

One guy I ride swears by it, he also puts it on the bottom of his over socks so they do not wear out.


----------

